# toute raison gardée



## Voce

Salve,
sto traducendo un'intervista a un ex politico ginevrino, progressista di estrazione protestante, e ho incontrato alcune difficoltà.

La prima espressione dubbia è "toute raison gardée", inserita nella seguente frase:

"Lorsque j’étais au Conseil d’Etat, et que les problèmes paraissaient insolubles, *toute raison gardée*, je prenais du recul dans la Région du Mont-Blanc".

Il mio tentativo di traduzione è il seguente:

Quando ero al Consiglio di Stato e i problemi parevano insolubili, *mantenendo la ragione*, mi ritiravo nella regione del Monte Bianco".

Ho seri dubbi sull'esattezza della mia traduzione e, siccome non riesco a venirne a capo, spero in un vostro aiuto.
Grazie in anticipo per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Landslide89

Anche *"mantenendo il sangue freddo" *per restare nell'ambito delle espressioni idiomatiche, visto che "toute raison gardée" è un adattamento del proverbio "Il faut raison garder".


----------



## janpol

J'ai toujours entendu ce proverbe sous une forme légèrement différente : "Il faut savoir raison garder" qui peut en effet conduire à "toute raison gardée" si l'on est assez sage pour respecter le proverbe.


----------



## Landslide89

Oui pardon, j'ai mal écrit. J'ai oublié savoir....


----------



## matoupaschat

Devo ammettere di non capire esattamente l'uso dell'espressione francese nel brano in oggetto quindi la sostituirei girando la frase in un altro modo: _Quando ero al Consiglio di Stato e i problemi parevano insolubili, mi ritiravo a riflettere nella regione del Monte Bianco_.
Come vi pare?


----------



## Landslide89

Bella soluzione Matou..però per una questione di arricchimento personale mi piacerebbe sapere cosa significa l'espressione "toute raison gardée" in questo contesto...


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto so e come io uso quest'espressione, _il faut savoir raison garder = il faut être raisonnable._


----------



## Voce

Grazie Matou e Landslide89 per il contributo.
Poco fa ho condiviso con una persona che è venuta a trovarmi questa mia difficoltà e credo che la soluzione che mi ha proposto, nella sua semplicità, sia azzeccata in questo contesto: "Quando ero al Consiglio di Stato e i problemi parevano insolubili, _nonostante tutto_ _mi prendevo una pausa_ nella regione [...]". Il senso sarebbe che, invece di scervellarsi sui problemi, sceglie di allontanarsene andando nella regione del Monte Bianco.
A me è piaciuta. Che ve ne pare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche a me piace. Non è poi tanto lontano da quello che ti proponevo, anzi mi pare che il senso sia molto vicino.
Auguri a te!
Matou


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou, della conferma (e scusa il ritardo con cui rispondo). Sì, in effetti è molto simile alla soluzione proposta da te e anche per questo ho finito per accettarla come definitiva. Alla prossima e buon anno!


----------

